# Great Book



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

I came across this on a very intense web search thought I would pass it on,
its a wealth of info for the beginning wood turner and perhaps the advanced as well its a course for turning written in 1919 sure some of the terms and techniques have changed but the basics are their and its for free.
A Course In Wood Turning by Archie S. Milton and Otto K. Wohlers - Project Gutenberg
just copy the 3.73mb html ver you ll get the plates also.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

This is available through the Guttenberg project, so its distribution is legal. How about it, turners.. How have techniques changed?


----------

